# عالم حواء > عالم الطبخ > المعجنات و السندويشات >  خبز جبااااااااااااااااااااااااااب بالصور

## ro0o0osa

*السلام عليكم خواتي


اخيرا بنزل صور لخبز الجباب اللي قلت بنزله من زماااااااااااااااان


المهم

المقادير 

طحين العلالي مال قيمات او طحين رقم 1 حسب الموجود
ماي داااااااااافي اكثر عن كميه الطحين بس ماتكون سايله وايد
خميره
حليب بودره فنجانين
سكر فنيانين
زعفران وماي ورد
هيل ناعم حسب الرغبه
احيانا اضيف كسترد يطلع حلوووووو طعمه


نعجنها ونخليها لين تتخمر


الطريقة

نسخن التاوه طبعا يفضل اللي ماتلزق نفس تيفال

انا تاوتي اختربت عشان جي حطيت شوي سمن عشان ماتلصق الخبزه وتخترب

تكون نار هاديه عشان ماتحترق

من تشوفنها من فوق يبين من سايله تماسكت تجلبونها صوب الثاني بس تحمر على خفيف


وبس


تتاكل بروحه او ويا شكر او دبس او عسل 

او اي شي تحبونه

احيانا اضيف عليه ملعقه صغيره شيره يطلع حلو بعد


الصور موجوده بس عقب بضيفها ذلتني ماطاعت تتحمل*

*العجينة بعد ماتخمرت


يوم غرفته بالتاوه



بعد ماستوت من فوق




بعدين اجلبها صوب ثاني شوي



هذا صحن يهال من اخلص كم وحده يترابعن يشلون لهم 
عاد ياكلونه من دون شي
لان طعمه حلو في شكر وشوي شيره




وتسلمووووووووووووون*

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل البف باستري بالقشطة والقرفة 
طريقة عمل مافن التفاح والقرفة من اشهى... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز البطاطا الحلوة والشوفان صحي... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز السكر سهل ولذيذ حصري 
طريقة عمل بسكوت الزنجبيل والشوفان 
طريقة عمل خبز القرع من اشهى وصفات الشتاء حصري 
طريقة عمل مافن الكوسة بالليمون صحي ولذيذ 
طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر والجين سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل خبز التوست في البيت

----------


## روح الماضي

نتريا الصووووووووووره..
ومشكوووره عالطريقه السهله...
وشهيتييييني..

----------


## bulbula

في انتظار الصور و سلمت يداكي على الوصفه

----------


## ro0o0osa

*العجينة بعد ماتخمرت


يوم غرفته بالتاوه



بعد ماستوت من فوق




بعدين اجلبها صوب ثاني شوي



هذا صحن يهال من اخلص كم وحده يترابعن يشلون لهم 
عاد ياكلونه من دون شي
لان طعمه حلو في شكر وشوي شيره




وتسلمووووووووووووون*

----------


## ميمي 111

ما شاء الله روعه ..طلعت الطريقه سهله وانا مادري يبالي اجربها ان شاء الله تضبط عااااد..تسلم إيدج الغلا

----------


## ro0o0osa

سهله وبس

اليوم متريقتنه بيت يدوه

جربوها وخبروني

----------


## بنت ازقرت

تسلمين

----------


## مروهاج

بخاطري كنت اتعلمه

----------


## حمده القبيسي

يم يم
تسلمييييييين على الطريقه
^^

----------


## ro0o0osa

عاد يله جربوا

والله وياكم

----------


## ro0o0osa

الله يسلمج

----------


## غــــلا عيمــان

ما شاء الله روعه

----------


## فيونكا

الله يعطيج العافية

----------


## ro0o0osa

الله يسلمكم خواتي

----------


## عفاري80

مشكووره

----------


## كرز 2005

نحن نسويه بس شكله شوي غير اقصد اللون

----------


## برقع ديوور

ما شاء الله روعه ..طلعت الطريقه سهله 

تسلم ايدج حبووبه

^^

----------


## ro0o0osa

امشكورين ع الردود

لله يسلمج عن لون ترا في زعفران احيانا احط كسترد


وان شاء الله تخبرونا بنتايجكم الحلوه

----------


## زهرةالنوير

> ما شاء الله روعه ..طلعت الطريقه سهله وانا مادري يبالي اجربها ان شاء الله تضبط عااااد..تسلم إيدج الغلا

----------


## ام حمود...

تسلمين الغاليه...

----------


## ro0o0osa

العفو

الله يسلم غواليكم

----------


## o0pinky0o

ثاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانكس...
امووووووووت فيه ابااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ..

----------


## الحزينة2007

ومشكوووره عالطريقه السهله...

----------


## ro0o0osa

حياج في بيتنا بسويلج


ومشكورات ع المرور

----------


## نور القمر2000

اختي مشكورة على المشاركة 

بس ماكتبتي كمية الطحين والماي هههه ماعليه سامحين جديدة 

وبعدين كم ساعة اخليها ت تخمر 

تسلمين يالغالية

----------


## أم القبيسي

مشكوره غناتيه على الوصفه الحلوه

----------


## ام الولاد

مشكووووووووورة

----------


## ro0o0osa

> اختي مشكورة على المشاركة 
> 
> بس ماكتبتي كمية الطحين والماي هههه ماعليه سامحين جديدة 
> 
> وبعدين كم ساعة اخليها ت تخمر 
> 
> تسلمين يالغالية



الطحين كثر جيسه القيمات مالت علالي او اي نوع 


الماي ولا مره قايسته المهم يوم تكون سايله بس مب ماي يعني ترومين تحركينها 




ومشكورات الباجي 

اللي يبا حياه في بيتنا عشان اخبزله

----------


## مشكلجية وردة الامارات

بجربها حق ريلي لانه يموت على هالاشياء

----------


## حنـين

تسلمين عالطريقة

----------


## ro0o0osa

موفجااااااااات خواتي

----------


## كعبية

تسلمين

----------


## ro0o0osa

الله يسلمج

----------


## شهد غابش

يعطيج الف عافيه الغاليه على المجهود.........

----------


## M!Ss AD

* تسلمين الغالية على الطريقة بس الخط مب واضح*

----------


## flymengo

ما شاء الله روعه

----------


## ro0o0osa

سويلها كوبي من عندج وحطيها بالورد وغيري الخط راح تبين 




العفووووووو اختي

----------


## نوف123

امشكوورة اختي 
والله يعطيج العافية

----------


## dm3t dubai

تسلم ايدج الغاليه

----------


## ro0o0osa

مشكورااااااااااااااااااااااااات خواتي

----------


## Um_Burge3

جييبه ماشاءالله
والطريقه سهله ^^

----------


## ام الداحمه

روووووووووووووووووعه يعطيك العافيه

----------


## بسمه فرح

تسلمين يا الغلا و الله لا يهين قدرج يارب

----------


## ro0o0osa

مشكورااااااااااااااااااات ع المرور ^_^

----------


## بنوته2

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


رووووووووووووووووووعه


الله يوفقج

----------


## elham

يعطيج العافيه.

----------


## ro0o0osa

مشكوراااااااااااااااااات خواتي وايد

----------


## أم غـلا

روعه
بس ماحمرتيه وايد
انا من احب احمره ومن اطلعه احط فوقه سمن
ويطلع طعمه لذيذ

----------


## awashy

ما شاء الله روعه

----------


## ro0o0osa

ماحمره لان وراي اهلي يواعه ماروم اطول اكثر


مشكوراااااااااااااااات ع المرور

----------


## shwooog

شهيتنا الغاليه وتسلمين على الوصفه..........

----------


## ro0o0osa

الله يسلمج اختي

----------


## همس الاحلام

ربي يوفقج

----------


## سلعاوية

تسلمين يا الغاليه

----------


## ro0o0osa

مشكوراااااااااااااااااات خواتي وعساكم ع القوه ان شاءالله

----------


## moto

ماشاالله عليج انا اموت في الجباب صدق انج شهيتيني اضني باجر بسوي الجباب

----------


## عاشقة الامارات

تسلمين حبيبتى

----------


## rosy2

الف عافية حبوبة

----------


## pink 7

بكره بسويه لان عيالي وااايد يحبونه ...

تسلمين الغااااليه ...

----------


## منتجات مناير

لذيــــــــــــــــذ

----------


## ro0o0osa

مشكورات ع ردود

----------


## bulbula

كم كمية الطحين حبوبه،و كم الخميره؟؟؟أموت على هالخبز..سلمت إيديكي أكيد بجربه

----------


## ro0o0osa

> كم كمية الطحين حبوبه،و كم الخميره؟؟؟أموت على هالخبز..سلمت إيديكي أكيد بجربه


كميه طحين تقريبا كثر طحين لقيمات اللي في كراتين

اظن كوبين ونص بس مب كبير متوسط

وخميره واااااااااااايد يعني قفشتين كبار


المشكله اني يوم اسوي شي حسب ماحس انه يكفي ماعتمد ع قياسات

ان شاءالله يضبط وياج الغلا

----------


## أم مها11ري

مشكوورة ماقصرتي

انا واايد احب الجبااب

ومافي حد مايحبه

----------


## Miss World

جان ايووع ^_^ مشكوره الغاليه ع الوصفه و الصور  :Smile: 
ربي يعطيج العافيه

----------


## بنت رفيعه

تسلمين حبوبه

----------


## ro0o0osa

مشكوراااااااااااااااااااات خواتي والله يعطيكم العافيه جميعا

----------


## منان

يمي يمي .. تسلم ايدج حبيبتي

----------


## حمادية

بالهنا والعافية

----------


## whisper_queen

يميييييييييييي يسلمو

----------


## ro0o0osa

بالعافيه عليكم


محل مايسري يمري

----------


## Kanda

فديت خالتي كل مارحنا لها دبي تسوي لنا

تســــــــــــــــلمين يالغالية

----------


## ميميه88

يمممممممممم
ياحلتهن هن وحارات وعليهن عسل

----------


## الهدى1



----------


## ro0o0osa

بالعافيه عليكم جميعا

----------


## أم سعيد 15

يعطيج العافية على هالمجهود الطيب

----------


## um noor

من فتره ادور الطريقه يعطيج العافيه 

شكره يجنن 
اكيد طعمه احلى 

تحياتي

----------


## ام غايوتى

تسلم ايدج

----------


## الطيبة

تسلم ايدج

----------


## شجون القلب

واو احب خبز جباب

----------


## ro0o0osa

بالعافيه علييييييييييييكم

----------


## أم ورود

تسلم ايدك

----------


## um khallof

* ما شاء الله 


مشكوره الغاليه عالوصفه*

----------


## ro0o0osa

شكرررررررررررررررررررررن

----------


## مـــــها

يعطييج العافية

----------


## توته الحلوه

> ما شاء الله روعه ..طلعت الطريقه سهله وانا مادري يبالي اجربها ان شاء الله تضبط عااااد..تسلم إيدج الغلا

----------


## بـنت_زاايـد

شوه هذا الزين تسلم الأيادي

----------


## أمورة كل حد

تسلم ايييدج
نسوي رجيم تخربون علينا

----------


## الخقاقة

تسلمين الغالية وما قصرتي

----------


## lilyflower

تسلم ايدج

----------


## /حنونة/

تسلم يمناج

----------


## الطيوح

تسلمييييييييييييييييييييين روووووعه

----------


## ام غـلا

ماشاءالله رووووووووووووووووووعه

تسلم ايدج

تقبلي مروري

----------


## عيون قصيد

يم يمي 
انا يووووووووعانة 
تسلم ايديج  :Smile:

----------


## hhw-83

تسلم ايدك

----------


## عمري زايد

حلووووووووووووووووو

----------


## fiza

الغالية يعطيج ابف عافية

----------


## fikraa

مشكوره

----------


## ro0o0osa

ههههههههههههههههه

حليلكم تعالوا بيتنا بسويلكم

----------


## my girl

يسلموووووووووووووووووو

----------


## غزلان دبي

يسلمووو ع الطريقة 

و يعطيج العافيه

----------


## غلاالدنيا

تسلمين يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## ام حمـداني

jتسلمين يا الغالية ع الوصفة البسيطة

----------


## بنت الاحمدي

روووووووووووووووووووووعه ماشاء الله عليج تسلمين

----------


## um nooraa

تسلم ايدج الغالية :Smile:

----------


## دلوعه حماده

تسلم الايـــــــــــادي والله

----------


## غربوه

بالعافيه

----------


## أميرة 111

جزاك الله خير

----------


## بنت مسافي

تسلم ايدج ع طريقة الحلوه والصور

----------


## umohd

تسلم ايدج 8_8

----------


## ro0o0osa

الله يسلمكم جميعا ان شاءالله

----------


## malak__6ar

تسلم ايدج

----------


## عالية الشان@

يسلمووووووووووووووووو

----------


## moja1979

الله يعطيج العافيه

----------


## ام احمد 1975

تسلمين حبوبه

----------


## عذبني بهوآآه

مشكوووووووووووووووورة

----------


## أرض دبي

يم يم يوعانه 

مشكوووره عزيزتي وما قصرتي

----------


## ro0o0osa

العفو


الله يخليكم لاهلكم وموفجاااااااااااااااات خواتي

----------


## فولة العين

مشكوره الغاليه وجزاك الله الف خير

----------


## ro0o0osa

العفوووووووو 
ويعطيج الخير انتي بعد

----------


## مبدعة النت

مشكوووووورة وايد ..

ادرو الطريقة من زمااان ...

بخزنه عندي لني محتايتنه للعيد بإذن الله ...

وايد يحبونه في بيتنا صبح العيد ..

مشكوووووووووورة ..

----------


## ro0o0osa

عيدج مبارك مقدما ^_^

وبالعافيه علييييييييكم

----------


## وردة غلااا

سلمت ايدينج الغاليه

----------


## ro0o0osa

الله يسلم غواليج #_#

----------


## راهية المعاني

تسلمييييييييييييييييين

----------


## تسابيح

تسلمييييييييين ^.^

----------


## تاجرة شنط

بالتوفيق الغالية

----------


## نجمه 110

هلا موضووووووووووعرووووووووووووغه

----------


## ro0o0osa

بالعافيه عليكم ان شاءالله

----------


## قمر الزمن

مشاء الله جربت طريقتج ونجحت وياي
الله يعطيج العافية

----------


## ro0o0osa

> مشاء الله جربت طريقتج ونجحت وياي
> الله يعطيج العافية


ويعافيج

ان شاءالله من كل شر

----------


## أم غلا34

*سهلللللللللللللة*

----------


## ام شواخي

تسلم يديج الغاليه

----------


## كشكش

تسلمين الغاليه...

----------


## أم سالم

روووووووووعه

تسلم يدج اختي ^_^

----------


## ro0o0osa

ربي يعافييييييييييييييكم

----------


## مزيونة الدار

يسلموووووووووووووو

----------


## أم عبادي2006

اموت عالجباب، تسلم ايدينج..

----------


## ام لولو وحمود

ناااايس

----------


## الاميره...

تسلم ييدج

----------


## قمرRAK

تسلمين حبوبه^^

{{ دمـــتــــي بـــكـــــ ود ــــــل . . .

----------


## ro0o0osa

الله يسلمكم

----------


## mmks75

yummy  :Smile:  yummy  :Smile:

----------


## ro0o0osa

للرفع

----------


## UmSawaf

مشكورة الغالية

----------


## ام عبدالرحمن1

تسلمين

----------


## Noodle

احبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه

----------


## أخت رجال

يسللللللللمو الايادي

----------


## farfula

يزاج الله خير بس لو المقادير بالضبط لأنه بصراحه من غير قياس ماضبطت عندي

----------


## فط فط 83

تسلمين حبوبه

----------


## sharjah

تسلم الايادي .*

----------


## أم النوووووف

تلمين يالغلااااااااااااا وانا من محبي اكلات الدار دخيلج اريد طريقة خبز الخمير مع الصور والادوات الخاصه له..........مع خالص شكري وتقديري

----------


## أم ريسه

يعطيج العافيه وتسلم إديـــج

----------


## علوه

ما شالله 
مشكورة

----------


## ام عبيد33

تسلم الايادي

----------


## أم مريم الحوي

ومشكوووره عالطريقه السهله...

----------


## أم خالد الحلو

يمنع رفع المواضيع القديمة

يغلق ^_^

----------

